# Occitan: Situada a la broa del riu Tamèsi



## Armins

Could anyone tell me what language this sentence is in? :
"Situada a la broa del riu Tamèsi dins lo sud-èst de l'illa de Grand Bretanha."

It's from a Wikipedia dump. I know some (Catalonian) Catalan and have no problem understanding the sentence, so I have a suspicion that it may be Valencian or possibly Balearic.

Many thanks


----------



## merquiades

It's definitely Catalan.  I believe it's Valencian dialect because of the "dins lo".  The spelling is a bit different, outdated from what I would expect today.  I think it could be an old sentence.


----------



## sound shift

It has a Catalan look about it, but the Catalan for Great Britain is "Gran Bretanya", not "Grand Bretanha". Like merquiades, I wonder if it is old Catalan, but I would not be surprised if it was Occitan instead. For one thing, "grand" (as opposed to "gran") gives it a Gallic look. Additionally, the Catalan for the River Thames carries a written accent on the first syllable, not on the second (as here).


----------



## merquiades

sound shift said:


> It has a Catalan look about it, but the Catalan for Great Britain is "Gran Bretanya", not "Grand Bretanha". Like merquiades, I wonder if it is old Catalan, but I would not be surprised if it was Occitan instead. For one thing, "grand" (as opposed to "gran") gives it a Gallic look. Additionally, the Catalan for the River Thames carries a written accent on the first syllable, not on the second (as here).



Bravo.  I found the full original wikipedia link if you all want to have a look at it.  http://oc.wikipedia.org/wiki/Portal:Reialme_Unit
It's definitely Occitan.  I had no idea that language was so close to Catalan. That nh combination seems common.


----------



## Outsider

"Nh" for "ny" is a typically (medieval) Occitan spelling. Occitan and Catalan are closely related.


----------



## Armins

Yes, it IS Occitan.

Many thanks.

(I should have said it was from Wikipedia, so it couldn't have been "old" anything.)


----------



## Outsider

Armins said:


> (I should have said it was from Wikipedia, so it couldn't have been "old" anything.)


It could always be a quote of something old.


----------

